# Clamping corner cupboard stiles



## bobblezard (12 Feb 2021)

Hi, I'm planning four corner cupboards, traditional in style. The plans I've seen for these have the stiles of the face frames consisting of two pieces cut at 22.5 and joined to form the 45 degree corner.
Thinking ahead to the glue up what do people think the best method of clamping the long 22.5 degree edge joints?
I have thought of using 'former' blocks/ reinforcement from behind (don't know what these might be called) to pull parallel to the faces. But there must be a way of bringing force to bear on either side of the joint?...


----------



## Yojevol (12 Feb 2021)

Here's a simple method I've used on small items but it could be of interest on your job.
The idea is to make your joint into a hinge. First lay a length of sticky tape (duct tape would be good) sticky side up on your bench. Lay the 2 workpieces on the tape, joint edges touching. Coat joint faces with glue. Fold up to bring the faces together. Hold in place with clamps or more tape across the open ends of the assembly.
If the mitre faces are accurate there is no need for a great deal of force to be used.
Obviously this method negates the use of strengthening splines or biscuits. If this is required I would glue temporary angled blocks to the outside faces to get a clamping force perpendicular to the joint face.
Brian


----------



## Jacob (12 Feb 2021)

bobblezard said:


> Hi, I'm planning four corner cupboards, traditional in style. The plans I've seen for these have the stiles of the face frames consisting of two pieces cut at 22.5 and joined to form the 45 degree corner.
> Thinking ahead to the glue up what do people think the best method of clamping the long 22.5 degree edge joints?
> I have thought of using 'former' blocks/ reinforcement from behind (don't know what these might be called) to pull parallel to the faces. But there must be a way of bringing force to bear on either side of the joint?...


How about: 
firmly joined to the first top and bottom boards cut with 135º angle, screwed, 
glued and butted edge to the face frame edge,
a glue block or two spanning between them on the inside, with a few screws.
You'd work the angles so that as you tighten the screws the boards are pulled together.


----------



## bobblezard (12 Feb 2021)

Thanks Yojevol, I hadn't considered that but will try it on one section to trial it. Like you say not much clamping pressure needed if the joints are right and can be reinforced from behind.

Jacob, sorry I'm having difficulty visualising your suggestion ( my issue) I'll try drawing it. Could be the backup plan.

Thanks for the replies, appreciate it


----------

